# Attaching a leather strap to a wooden computer case.



## JoshuaJCox (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello fellow Lumberjocks,

This is actually my first post and I'm counting on all of your expertise to help me come up with the best solution. To make a long story short, I've made a wooden Ipad case for a family member for Christmas, and was hoping to attach a leather strap to keep the ipad from sliding out.

Here's what it looks like so far:



















Where do I need your help? Not having thought of the leather strap idea until after I had completed the case, I'm trying to figure out the best way to attach the leather strap to the wood. That being said, the case is quarter-inch red oak and I'm afraid of cracking/breaking the wood with pounding (not to say I wouldn't do it, just that I'm trying to think of a good way.) My thoughts thus far have been:

1.) Drill small holes and try to find rivets that would be long enough (if there would be such a thing - I've never used rivets.)

2.) Use upholstery tacks (would they have enough hold?)

Other suggestions? I'm looking for something that would be functional/sturdy but won't interfere with aesthetics. Ultimately I know I'll figure something out, but I know you guys are probably a lot smarter and more advanced in this whole woodworking endeavor than I am so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like to use a little super glue, and upholstery tacs. They are quite strong.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I recommend using 4 or more "chicago screws". The ends
will be nearly flush on the inside.

You can make a scrap continuous so it goes around
the bottom of the case and is closed with a buckle
or other closure on the free ends. Doing this you
can just glue and/or nail it to the case.


----------



## JoshuaJCox (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I like the chicago screw idea. Think I'll try that.


----------

